# How to paint easy World eaters



## Lord Rheumeye (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,
This is my first tutorial on how to paint my models...

Step 1) Spray down with Chaos Black primer
Step 2) Paint a layer of Scab Red on the armor pieces
Step 3) Highlight Scab Red with Blood Red (otherwise painting the middle of the armor blood red leaving scab red around the edges of the armor pieces
Step 4) Paint the trim with Dwarf Bronze
Step 5) Wash the Dwarf Bronze with Chesnut Ink
Step 6) Paint eyes with Snot Green
Step 7) Paint a tiny dot of white in the top left corner of there eyes to show reflection
Step 8) drybrush the metal with boltgun metal
Step 9) paint black ink on the metal
Step 10) Base model and youre ready to play!

Feel free to add your own little details or so
(PS the trim also looks good with bleached bone on black)

Please Comment and tell me what you think!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll give you credit for the "tut" but next time, throw some pics in to show us how you did it. Always easier (imo) for ppl to understand if they can see pics to go along with each step.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Loki, some pictures would be ideal to show you method and also how effective it is.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree as well. Pictures make everything easier. Good for a first tut though


----------



## Lord Rheumeye (Jul 25, 2009)

As soon as i can find my camera USB cord i can upload the pics I have taken of my army. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lookin forward to seein your army. Although, I think you like keeping us in suspense LOL


----------

